# [Sat 17th Nov 2012] Riffs & Quiff - 50s & early 60s Rock 'n' Roll and... (Canterbury Arms, Brixton)



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2012)

Time Tunnel presents a Rock n Roll special...which will do exactly as it says on the poster!


----------



## Dan U (Oct 16, 2012)

i wish to commend you on the name 'riffs and quiffs'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2012)

Dan U said:


> i wish to commend you on the name 'riffs and quiffs'


 
That's all down to our little welsh DJ liam...he had an olnine radio show called Riffs and Quiffs.....

http://www.mixcloud.com/neil-muntte...ct&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=cloudcast


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 16, 2012)

Wishing I hadn't used new posts now. I'd love to go to this!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 17, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> Wishing I hadn't used new posts now. I'd love to go to this!


 
Used new posts?


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 17, 2012)

Aye, if I hadn't used new posts I wouldn't know about this and I wouldn't be miffed I'm 500 miles away! Why would I have looked in the Brixton noticeboard?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 17, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> Aye, if I hadn't used new posts I wouldn't know about this and I wouldn't be miffed I'm 500 miles away! Why would I have looked in the Brixton noticeboard?


 
ah, makes sense now.....I'm not familiar with these darks arts....

500 miles aint that far.....not really...


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 2, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 500 miles aint that far.....not really...


 
No, it's not is it?? Train booked   The link for FB won't work for me.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 7, 2012)

Given that Geminisnakes making a 500 mile round trip to attend, is anyone else local coming?

It's free befoe 9pm, if yer hate it you can go see Motorhead at the academy.....

latest riffs and quiffs podcast http://www.mixcloud.com/neil-muntte/riffs-quiffs-cloudcast-5-rockin-with-elvis/


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 7, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> No, it's not is it?? Train booked   The link for FB won't work for me.


got somewhere to stay Geminisnake?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 7, 2012)

As for a change it's not on a night when I'm DJing elsewhere, I might just toddle along for a bit


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 7, 2012)

nipsla said:


> As for a change it's not on a night when I'm DJing elsewhere, I might just toddle along for a bit


I'm not drinking so I'll see how I go, but maybe...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 8, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> I'm not drinking so I'll see how I go, but maybe...


 
You can get wasted on rock 'n' roll....the finest wine known to man....and woman!


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 8, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> got somewhere to stay Geminisnake?


 
Yes thank you 

@spanglechick, come and dance with me!! Can I tempt you with a rowie?? 
@Nanker Phelge, it's 500 miles one way


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 8, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> @Nanker Phelge, it's 500 miles one way


 
Show off....


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> Yes thank you
> 
> @spanglechick, come and dance with me!! Can I tempt you with a rowie??
> @Nanker Phelge, it's 500 miles one way


do rowie's freeze? back on my dust diet til xmas.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 8, 2012)

Aye, they do 
Way I see it is if you dance with me a few times you'll have burned off the rowie calories


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> Aye, they do
> Way I see it is if you dance with me a few times you'll have burned off the rowie calories


but i'll also be back to square one with ketosis...  can't do the last four days again so soon...


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 9, 2012)

ok, freezer it is!!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2012)

Right.  Ok.  I am in!


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 13, 2012)

I've just got back from the shop with rowies too 
@spanglechick(didn't notice your post til now!)


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

Bah, can't make this.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm dragging myself off my sickbed for this. Just don't ask me to speak, my voice is hanging on by a thread...  @Nipsla @geminisnake


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 17, 2012)

Just think of the rowies hun! @spanglechick


----------



## colacubes (Nov 17, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> I'm dragging myself off my sickbed for this. Just don't ask me to speak, my voice is hanging on by a thread...  @Nipsla @geminisnake



I'm out I'm afraid. I'm going to have an early night and catch up on a weeks worth of shite sleep. xx


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I'm out I'm afraid. I'm going to have an early night and catch up on a weeks worth of shite sleep. xx


grrrrr...


----------



## colacubes (Nov 17, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> grrrrr...



Sorry  v v tired


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Sorry  v v tired


will probably forgive you.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll try and make this too, on the proviso that last night's beastly hangover diminishes in time.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 18, 2012)

I enjoyed that and thank you @spanglechick for coming and dancing  Hope your throat isn't too bad today 
Couldn't see @Nanker Phelge to say cheerio to when I left.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2012)

He buggered off before the end!

#lightweight


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, I had fun too - though was feeling a bit lightheaded after some of the more strenuous dances.  plus very sleepy.  

Today throat is on mend, but I feel sluggish and achey.  Good to see you though, gem.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks all for coming along....I did dip out early cos I've had rotten cold all week and my bed was calling me. I hope the DJs saw you through to the end....and you enjoyed yourselves.

....that was our first rock n roll night, so it was good to see people out and about and up for it.....having Motorhead across the road helped draw people in.

Some pics here: http://www.facebook.com/groups/timetunnelbrixton/#!/media/set/?set=oa.382169101869083&type=1

Thanks again......hope to see you all in December for our Xmas party.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh....and Spangles.....our Danny's got a bit of a crush on you.....his Elvis leg won't stop shaking!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Oh....and Spangles.....our Danny's got a bit of a crush on you.....his Elvis leg won't stop shaking!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Thanks all for coming along....I did dip out early cos I've had rotten cold all week and my bed was calling me. I hope the DJs saw you through to the end....and you enjoyed yourselves.
> 
> ....that was our first rock n roll night, so it was good to see people out and about and up for it.....having Motorhead across the road helped draw people in.
> 
> ...


ahh man, i neeeeed to stop pulling those faces when i dance!


----------

